# A tampermonkey web script to show set up steps



## idleness110 (Mar 25, 2022)

A tampermonkey/greasemonkey scrpit for web brower(Chrome/Firefox/...). 
rubik-s-cube-set-up-show

It can *show the set up move steps* next to the Rubik's cube algorithm steps. Though it simply inverse the algorithm steps, I think it is useful for newbies like me to practice.



Now support for solvethecube.com, speedcubedb.com, cubingcheatsheet.com, speedsolving.com and ruwix.com.

You need to install tampermonkey / greasemonkey extension to use this.


----------



## Beb (Jul 10, 2022)

Hi there! For some reason this script no longer works on SpeedcubeDB.com, though it still works on sites such as solvethecube.com. Please help!


----------

